# Run don't walk to Fort Pickens !



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

with the weather being so nice, I couldn't pass up a day at the beach, I scanned the beach and found a couple nice guts and sloughs near the first ramp gulf side on Fort Pickens. There was a really steady bite from about 7:30am until 1:45pm. I ended up landing 9 red drum ranging from 30 inches to 40 inches. 8 of them were caught on fresh cut mullet and one slammed my pompano setup with peeled shrimp on it! Beatiful day, great weather'!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome !


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice! I'm thinking about heading that way later today. 

Were you fishing the cuts, or in the "valleys" in front of the san bar, or behind the bars?:001_huh:


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

That's it! I'm going fishing....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## frank54321 (Jan 22, 2015)

can you get the cut mullet locally at pbtackle, and what is your line lb, type, hook, leader, and sinker? Thanks!


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

frank54321 said:


> can you get the cut mullet locally at pbtackle, and what is your line lb, type, hook, leader, and sinker? Thanks!


I am using a fish finder rig setup. Main line on my reel is 17lb Suffix connected to a 50lb shock leader with a modified Albright knot. I am using 100lb mono to snell on my 9/0 gamakatsu circle hook, and a 6-8oz sinker.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

virginia ,carolina style thanks for posting that


----------

